# Spanish word for gold



## megamania (Jul 1, 2006)

As the title says-

From what little spanish I remember from high school was the word for gold  'ororo' ?


----------



## Crysmalon (Jul 1, 2006)

*answer*

"oro", "el oro"


----------



## Klaus (Jul 1, 2006)

"Oro" means gold.

"Dorado" means golden.

"El" before the word means "the", so "el oro" is "the gold", whereas "el dorado" means "the golden".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> "Oro" means gold.
> 
> "Dorado" means golden.
> 
> "El" before the word means "the", so "el oro" is "the gold", whereas "el dorado" means "the golden".



To add, since "dorado" is an adjective and "the golden" doesn't make much sense in English, I figured I'd comment on a quirk of Spanish:
The noun is sometimes left out.

For some reason. "El dorado" would translate to "the golden (thing)." It's just implied.

Though, Klaus probably knows more Spanish than I do. How would one say "gold piece" in Spanish?


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2006)

That would be "pieza de oro", though "moneda de oro", translated back to gold coin would be closer to the meaning (since rarely is "pieza" used as sinonym for "moneda")

Another quirk of the spanish is that nouns always go with definite articles; in english "gold" means all gold ("gold is yellow") as opposed to a particular set of it ("the gold in my pocket is yellow"). In Spanish both woth with "el": "el oro es amarillo" ; "el oro en mi bolsillo es amarillo". 

You must use "el" since "oro" is masculine. Probably it mates with silver ("plata"), which is feminine...


----------



## hong (Jul 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Though, Klaus probably knows more Spanish than I do. How would one say "gold piece" in Spanish?




"Le gold piece"


Whoops! That's French. My bad.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How would one say "gold piece" in Spanish?



ducat  (a 2gp piece is a doubloon)


----------



## megamania (Jul 2, 2006)

okay- oro

now if I recall to make something "cute" or "little" one adds ita or ito (female / male).

So oroita would be "cute" gold or little piece of gold?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 2, 2006)

No, it's "orito" ("little gold", since oro is masculine) and "platita" ("little silver", since plata is feminine).

A gold piece would be "pieza de oro", but if it's a standard mode of currency, you could just say "oro" (singular) and "oros" (plural), as in "that costs you diez oros, gringo!" (ten golds).


----------



## Richards (Jul 2, 2006)

By the way, the "ororo" which the original poster guessed at is (if I remember correctly from my X-Men comic books) Swahili for "beauty."  It's Storm's first name; she was born in Kenya.

Not that that has any bearing on the discussion at hand, but consider it your trivia for the day.  

Johnathan


----------



## Klaus (Jul 2, 2006)

Speaking of Swahili, that's what Jabba the Hutt speaks in Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 2, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Speaking of Swahili, that's what Jabba the Hutt speaks in Return of the Jedi.




I'm pretty sure Huttese was a fictional langauge developed for the films.

It was Lando's co-pilot (I'm forgetting his name) that spoke in Swahili.


----------



## Zander (Jul 5, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> ...it's "orito" ("little gold", since oro is masculine)



So "dorito" means of the little gold, right?


Zander having a _hong_ moment


----------



## Klaus (Jul 5, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Huttese was a fictional langauge developed for the films.
> 
> It was Lando's co-pilot (I'm forgetting his name) that spoke in Swahili.



 Nien Nunb?

Hmm... could be... I always thought it was Jabba...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Zander said:
			
		

> So "dorito" means of the little gold, right?
> 
> 
> Zander having a _hong_ moment



 It'd be "little golden (thing)" with the implied noun.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 5, 2006)

Or "of the little gold" (del orito -> d'orito -> dorito).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Or "of the little gold" (del orito -> d'orito -> dorito).



 True.

Though, that's rather improper grammar.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> Though, that's rather improper grammar.



 Which makes it far more likely!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 6, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Speaking of Swahili, that's what Jabba the Hutt speaks in Return of the Jedi.



Actually, it's mostly Tibetan syllables run through a randomizer.


----------



## SidneyBroadshead (Jun 22, 2022)

*D&D Money
English = Spanish*
platinum piece (pp) = _pieza de platino _(pa or ppt) 
gold piece (gp) = _pieza de oro_ (po)
electrum piece (ep) = _pieza de electro_ (pe)
silver piece (sp) = _pieza de plata_ (pp)
copper piece (cp) = _pieza de cobre_ (pc)
gemstones = _piedras preciosas_


----------

